# Intermediate padded training swords



## Christopher Adamchek (Jun 6, 2021)

Im looking for padded training sword that would be like an intermediate between a shinai and an action flex sword but not the style that is the pcv covered in thin foam.  Any recommendations ?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 6, 2021)

I like these ones from PurpleHeart: Padded Longsword, Heavy Weight


----------

